# Anzeigetreiber atikmdag funktioniert nicht mehr und wurde erfolgreich wiederhergestellt



## WolsraiN (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem

Wenn ich Spiele spiele wie WoW oder Cod4 bleibt nach ca. einer Stunde Spielzeit das Spiel hängen ... der Bildschirm wird für ca. 3 Sekunden schwarz und das Spiel geht wieder weiter. Folgender Fehler wird angezeigt: Anzeigetreiber atikmdag funktioniert nicht mehr und wurde erfolgreich wiederhergestellt. Es kommt zwar im Stundentakt aber es nervt ziemlich vor allem wenn es bei Bossfights oder ähnlichem auftaucht. Hier ein paar Daten zu meinem PC:

Intel® Core(tm) 2 Quad CPU Q 9550 @ 2,83 Ghz

Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB

Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series [ Sync Master ]


Der Computer ist relativ neu ich habe ihn in nem Computerladen namens K&M zusammenstellen lassen... ich habe dort auch nach dem Fehler gefragt die haben mir nur empfohlen die Grafikkarte auszutauschen was ich dann auch gemacht habe. Die neue ist die oben geschriebene. Hat immer noch nichts gebracht.

Ich habe das Internet durchgeforstet und bin auf etwas gestoßen was vielleicht nützlich sein könnte. Und zwar habe ich in einem Forum gelesen, dass es an der Auflösung liegen kann. Ich spiele auf einer Auflösung von 16xx mal xxxx kb das grad nachzugugn^^  ich weiss nicht genau wieviel Zoll mein Bildschirm hat aber der Name ist SyncMaster 2032bw von Samsung.


Bitte Antworten nicht zu kompliziert gestalten ich bin noch nicht so der Profi in Sachen PC

Ich freue mich auf eure Hilfe
so far...


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Oktober 2008)

Treiber schonmal neu installiert?


----------



## WolsraiN (2. Oktober 2008)

ja


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Oktober 2008)

Sind die Temperaturen auch alle in Ordnung?


----------



## WolsraiN (2. Oktober 2008)

ja und die Grafikkarte ist auch zusätzlich darauf ausgelegt kühl zu bleiben

jetzt hör auf fragen zu stellen und komm zur sache ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Oktober 2008)

WolsraiN schrieb:


> jetzt hör auf fragen zu stellen und komm zur sache !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Fragen helfen aber, mögliche Fehlerquellen auszuschliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dummerweise bin ich jetzt mit meinem Latein (fast) am Ende *g*
Wenn die Temps in Ordnung sind, die Graka ersetzt wurde und auch die Treiber frisch sind, dann kann wohl nur noch was anderes kaputt sein.

Entweder:
a) das Motherboard
b) die gesamte Installation
c) keine Ahnung 

Bestand der Fehler von Anfang an oder tauchte der erst im Laufe der Zeit auf?
Bringts vllt. was, wenn du ne frühere Version des Treibers installierst?
Tritt der Fehler nur bei bestimmten Situationen auf?
Was hast du überhaupt für ein Betriebssystem? Ich vermute mal WinVista x64? Hast eventuell nen 32bit-Treiber druff?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich zitier mich jetzt mal selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lilith schrieb:


> Klingt nach den "Infinite Loop" Problem, das betrifft alle Grafikarten egal ob Nvidia oder ATI. Und das schon seit einigen Jahren. Weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau ob das Problem beim Wechsel von ISA auf PCI oder von PCI auf AGP erstmals aufgetreten ist.
> 
> Leider haben es weder Nvidia oder ATI bis heute geschafft etwas gegen diese Problem zu unternehmen...das einzige was sie gemacht haben ist in die Treiber einen automatischen GPU Reset einzubauen, weswegen du diese Meldung kriegst...bevor sie das gemacht haben ist der Rechner dann jedesmal mit einem Bluescreen abgeschmiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## WolsraiN (3. Oktober 2008)

Der Fehler war von Anfang an schon da... ich habe Vista 64 bit System. Außerdem habe ich jetzt mal versucht die Spiele eine Auflösung tiefer zu spielen. Da stockte das Spiel ziemlich und es waren Pixel zu sehen. Naja scheisse. Die Hersteller meinten, ich sollte entweder warten bis neue Treiber für die Grafikkarte rauskommen oder Mainboard oder so austauschen. Angeblich arbeitet da was nicht gut zusammen. Eure Tips werde ich auch mal ausprobieren, aber erst hole ich mir n kollegen der ist Informatiker vielleicht kann der was helfen. Danke soweit für eure Hilfe wenn ihr noch was anderes herausfindet sacht mir bescheid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k4k4shi (3. Oktober 2008)

Grundsätzlich ne Meldung, wenn der Treiber einen Konflikt hat, wie dieser entsteht ist manchmal rätselhaft, aber in den meisten fällen liegt es an unfertigen Treiber, welche Befehle falsch interpretieren und sich somit quasi selbst nuken, das Problem hatte ich bsiher bei einem älteren Spiel und da lag es an den Shadern, weil es nicht für Unified Shader gemacht wurde und der Treiber teils falsch interpretierte kam es nach unregelmäßigen Abständen zum Fehler, manchmal hilft es einfach ne andere treiberversion zu probieren,a uch Beta Treiber können ganz gut und stabil laufen, einfach mal probieren.


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2008)

Hm, ich komme mal wieder mit meiner Universallösung: Bios Updaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es kann sein dass das Board nicht mit der Grafikkarte zurechtkommt, da ein Biosupdate oft helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achja, was hast du fürn Mainboard?


----------



## WolsraiN (4. Oktober 2008)

kp wo guckt man das nach?

und wie macht man den bios update? ein kleiner guide wäre nice^^


----------



## Undeadmaster (5. Oktober 2008)

WolsraiN schrieb:


> kp wo guckt man das nach?
> 
> und wie macht man den bios update? ein kleiner guide wäre nice^^



Zum nachlesen was du für Pc kompnenten hast -->  Everest Home <--

Bios update (Folgende Tipps geschehen auf eigene Gefahr!!!):

Guid
Guid
Guid

Solltest du kein Diskettenlaufwerk haben kannst du dir auch einen bootfähigen USB-Speicherstick machen.

Bios updates runterladen: Deine Bios updatest(flash`s) findest du auf der seite des herrstellers.

Edith: Solltest du einen Freund haben der sich mit dem auskennt lass es bitte ihn machen um schäden vorzubeugen. Solltest du keinen haben drucke dir sämtliche schritte vom herrsteller aus und folge die pingelig nach und nach. Da ein fehlgeschlagenes Bios update zum exitus deines Mainboards führen kann!


----------

